# DIC Replace remote key battery 0%



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What other work was done? I suspect they might have flashed a wrong image. Perhaps as part of a recall.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

I have an idea! bring it back to the dealer and let them deal with it!


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally, took the key fobs out to the car, removed and replaced the batteries again and problem disappeared, I guess they have to in range of the car? I couldn't reset the fault any other way.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

No name made in India 2032 batteries came with my Cruze remotes, and lasted barely a year. Replaced them with Pro 
Duracells, been working great for well over three years now. Apparently you have the proximity remotes, still using a 2032?

These have got to have an open circuited voltage, in other words no load, voltage of 3.3 volts, any less than this, least my remotes will not work. Once they get below that 3.3 volt level, they are practically dead. 

You can look at a battery all day and not know whether its good or not, need a good voltmeter.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Stuie said:


> Finally, took the key fobs out to the car, removed and replaced the batteries again and problem disappeared, I guess they have to in range of the car? I couldn't reset the fault any other way.


Strange, but can't argue with success.


----------



## lweye (Apr 5, 2018)

This same thing is happening to me now. I did not bring my car in for anything and all of a sudden my car says my battery is 0% in my fob (battery is a 2 years old) so I bought a new 2032 battery and it still says the same thing. I even grabbed my spare fab out and still says 0% battery life. I now feel like my fob battery is just fine and the car is messed up once again. Any advice?


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

Anyone resolve this? My car started popping that up a few days ago even though I could still remote start it (it didn’t ever say that when my fob battery actually died the year or so before). I’ve put in a fresh Energizer 2032 and also tried replacing it while on accessory power and with engine running. Still keeps showing up.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My 17 displayed that. And wouldn't start. I was at a restaurant which happened to have a batteries + next door. I walked over and swapped batteries inside the store. No problems since. 

I used to get the undetectable remote also. Once in a blue moon. Haven't had that problem either.


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

It took a few days to finally resolve. Didn’t do anything special other than above, but it changed during normal operation.


----------

